# Recommend questions to ask interviewer?



## Greentojourneymen (Jun 26, 2018)

Hello all,

I have an interview for an Apprenticeship very soon and was wondering what types of questions you recommend me to ask the interviewer?

Thanks!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

how much do i get paid.

what time is lunch.

when do I start getting major league benefits, health insurance, a company truck, an expense account, and free fishing and skiing trips with the boss.

how many daughters does the boss have that are child bearing age ?

what kind of free stuff can I expect ?

do I get to leave early everyday or just fridays ?

how many months of vacation do I get the first year ?

can I use my alias or do I have to give my real name on the tax forms ?

does the company rent any apartments ? I'm really interested in moving out of my mom's basement.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Questions in this type of context are not going to be the same as normal "questions to ask your job interviewer", because you're considered new and not in any position to have a criteria of them. Considering that, it is an opportunity to demonstrate that you'll be a valuable employee by implying that you're interested in the company.

The sign of a slam-dunk interview is when you already feel like someone who could walk out and start the job immediately, so try to scratch the surface of things you'll need to know to start the job. Even if the interview didn't go so well, you'll want to halfway pretend that you've already been hired and ask the appropriate questions... even if they're iffy about the interview, in their mind it still says "well, at least this guy seems ready to go!" This might seem awkward because you haven't been hired yet, but it reinforces that you're serious about the job and are ready to get to work...

For example:

- What tools will I need?
- Is there any material you want me to study beforehand?

If you really want to get ambitious, things like...

- What sort of traits do you find most valuable in an apprentice?

Best of luck.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Ask question that imply you are interested in very long term employment. 

There is a cost & time to acquire a new employee and break them in.


----------

